# Hereford Cattle Market - Pre Demolition



## spooksprings (Oct 11, 2012)

*Hereford Cattle Market Pre-Demolition*

Is it possible for me to get nostalgic about some cheap built homage to the sacrifices and slaughter of the
old gods, that I have not once visited? Yes, because knowing that this edifice is present in the town gives 
impression and character to it, a power that is unseen on the streets. It is a mirror to those who trade in
modern day slave labour.

But never mind (!) it has moved elsewhere the bricks will be recycled and the asbestos reused in children's 
schools. As for the site, it remains and will be used for a new Tesco! Imagine that, 3 Tescos in one town! 
That's like a Sunday sale bargain! Forever cursed will they be with the mooing of the ages.

History: The last inner-city cattle market in England. Built circa 1950 with minimum costs, sparse heating. 
Features loading bays, cattle stables, an auction room and an accounts room with an old hydraulic money
pipe shoot and ancient electric motors. This building was a replacement of the earlier Victorian buildings. 
On Wednesdays the market would throng with all types of animal and produce, a popular day out not just 
for farmers. However, the cattle and sheep that were droved here have been for at least a 1000 years 
(up to at least 1970). They would have been shoeed and driven by foot as far away as North England.

"The site of the old cattle market is being developed by JH Stanhope PLC and is due for completion in 2014.
The Old Market will include a Debenhams department store, six screen digital Odeon cinema, Waitrose food
store and a variety of shops and restaurants." Herefordfuture. The old market has moved to a £7m home at
Stretton Sugwa. Where improved facilities have seen a 60% rise in sales.

The demolition of the retail shops surrounding has started by McAlpine. Rumour has it a Roman settlement
is buried beneath the site.

spoken memories: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-hereford-worcester-13747344

Pictures of varying quality due to bad light, laziness, fear and broken auto focus.
I concentrated on the cattle market as the retail units were being processed and surrounded by workers.







Satellite View Courtesy Google Maps 2009






View from the multistorey car park






Lairage is the company that "read and record ear tag numbers and passport details into the computer system". 






Retail units from the ancient roadside apple cider press






The stock delivery area






The Auction building






Stucco sign






Pictures by the gifted hallucinations of local school children.






The main auction ring






View from the auctioneers lecturn












The administration offices with hardwood desks






The hydralic compressed air money shoot. A secure means of transporting money via pipes. Known fondly by the lady workers as the 'shooting bull cock'.











Vendor info prinouts dated March '96 using a dotmatrix printer.











Spooky room full of treasure with a jammed door.






Tape 1 "Killing Ewes 28.5.86." Early attempt by farmers at audiobook horror story?






I imagine this to be a giant cattle prod, but it's probably a drain opener.











The stock delivery bay.






The cattle holding pens






Accidents abound as do compensations for poor farmer.






Punk got here before punk.






A little bit of politics. 






This is an early diesel driven electrical motor used for lights/heat.












Last person out turn off the light?






Farmers used to drink their pints here...BEFORE going to market.






This is the only bull you'll see rampaging through Hereford streets. Located near the 'Old House'.

Thanks for viewing! James


----------



## night crawler (Oct 11, 2012)

Intersting little bit of history that


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Oct 11, 2012)

had a walk about here a few months ago now..nice to see a report up on it,.must admit i do miss the chicken market on a wednesday, and it was quite weird walking round it totally empty..the police have been using it as a training course also. nice report thanks for sharing.


----------



## abel101 (Oct 11, 2012)

thanks for posting this, interesting place to say the least


----------



## nelly (Oct 11, 2012)

Nice stuff, I might have to MOOOOve my arse up there and have a look at that

:yes:


----------



## Mike L (Oct 11, 2012)

Pneumatic tube systems for transporting cash etc are ofter referred to as Lamson tubes. On original Lamson systems it is quite common to see the name Lamson cast on parts of the system pipework.
Many modern supermarkets still use a similar system to move cash from the tills to office.


----------



## LairdOfLochaber (Oct 12, 2012)

Enjoyed your humor! Thanks for an interesting report. HAVE you tagged your sheep correctly?


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 12, 2012)

Very interesting report,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jet48 (Oct 13, 2012)

Some nice pictures there thanks for sharing


----------



## Pedrfardd (Oct 21, 2012)

Farmer's son here so i love this report - there is a similar debate going on in Abergavenny. It's a sign of the times that 'market towns' no longer have markets in them .. Thanks for posting ..


----------



## Edge Wear (Oct 21, 2012)

Super photos! I enjoyed looking at them.

One question. Just how does one "fall over a piece of string"?


----------



## wolfism (Oct 21, 2012)

Very interesting, there are fewer and fewer cattle and sheep marts left, enjoyed reading your thoughts on the place..

BTW, a lairage is a building with holding pens for livestock.


----------

